# Restaurant called 99



## amber (Nov 13, 2004)

it's just a chain restaurant, but I really liked the dinner I had last night and was hoping someone can help. I had country fried chicken with lemon pepper gravy.  I need help determing what type of breading/batter was used on this chicken, its was nice and crunch, and I need help in making lemon pepper gravy.  I've never really make home made gravy.  Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## amber (Nov 13, 2004)

I winged it  Came out good, but the gravy was not what I wanted.  I can cook almost anything or duplicate, but gravy is a hard one to duplicate.


----------



## GB (Nov 14, 2004)

Amber, my wife lives for the 99's gold fever wings. She absolutely loves them. I had tried many times to duplicate the recipe, but never even came close. One day I decided to call the restaurant to see if I could find out how they are made. I told the manager a little white lie. I said that my son had a minor allergic reaction and we figured out it must have been from the gold fever wings. I said his doctor wanted us to find out what was in them so we could avoid eating that in the future. The manager was more than happy to tell me the ingredients. All that was in it was Cattlemans Gold BBQ sauce, but he read the list of ingredients off the bottle. He was very helpful. If you don't feel too shady pulling something like that then maybe they will be willing to share what is in the gravy


----------

